# Webmin start-up error

## jessler

I am having a problem starting Webmin. Every time I run the command

```
/etc/init.d/webmin start
```

 I get the following error:

```
* Starting webmin...

Starting Webmin server in /usr/libexec/webmin

unix dgram connect: Connection refused at /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl line 190

Bad arg length for Socket::pack_sockaddr_in, length is 0, should be 4 at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i586-linux/Socket.pm line 373.
```

I have tried removing and re-emergeing webmin and PERL.

I really could use some help or a push in the right direction getting this to work.

----------

## clockwise

interestingly, i get the same error when spamd (for spamassassin) starts up. hopefully someone can shed some light on this.

----------

## jessler

I honestly got the problem solved, but I do not remember what I did. If I can remember I will reply with what I did.

----------

## wokno the sane

I had the same problem with webmin starting. unmerging/remerging webmin didn't help, but everything worked fine after restarting the computer.

----------

## drizzt

Hey Guys !

I had the same problem on SuSE long time ago and figured out that the WEBMIN-Service was started BEFORE Net-Service.

----------

